# Young, but critique for fun?



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

6.5 months old. Love this guy, so fun to train, and even more fun to live with. 

Tried my hand at stacking, no bait, and just my sister and I, it was just a random attempt….Included some other shots to give an idea of structure in case the stack is crap. Any thoughts appreciated. I know a lot don't like to critique puppies, just thought I'd ask.

The last couple are just for fun, we hike all the time and I especially love the one of him getting a belly scratch….we're right next to a cliff, 30-40 feet above a raging waterfall/river, he just wanted to play though . He had to stay on a leash because he leaps before he thinks sometimes….lol.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

He looks pretty well balanced for a youngster! ....from my totally non expert opinion.  

Other then that he is so flipping cute verging now on handsome young fella. I am such a sucker for those bi colors.

:wub:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is the ugliest dog I've ever seen.
Looks nothing like a German Shepherd should look.
I think you got ripped off by the breeder.
Therefore, you must ship him to me as soon as possible.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha, sunflower you say that now, he's a ball of insanity, I'm constantly threatening him with a trip to the pound lol! 

Thanks everyone! 

Gwen, yeah... Bicolors are my new favorite for sure, really any color with that all black head. It's just so intense and handsome. I've gotten three, "is he a wolf" comments so far... So silly.


----------

